
10 Personal Finance Lessons for Technology Professionals - alenkom
https://www.troyhunt.com/10-personal-finance-lessons-for-technology-professionals/
======
benj111
Reasonable over view.

Not really for tech professionals exclusively. His reasoning should really be
replaced by: 0\. Get a well paid job.

Theres also this "Bad debt is the likes you have on a credit card. It's almost
always accrued on a depreciating asset (for example, a new TV) and it's very
often at a high interest rate" Why is depreciation always mentioned as a
problem of bad debt? My house will depreciate if I don't maintain it.

Surely bad debt is a combination of interest rate, and whether you actually
need, and can afford the thing you're buying on credit.

